# XL, XXL, ... but no XS?



## MrSkinny

{begin rant, some words replaced to be a bit more "PC"}
So thanks to the general (US?) population getting "bigger" and "bigger" it is easy to buy clothes in size XL, XXL, and even larger, but close to impossible to buy small (US "XS") sizes.

I'm trying to buy some cold weather jersey (jacket, baselayer) in my size (think skinny climber guy) but no local shop has anything in my size.
In a desperate move, I even tried clothing for women: well, it fits ok for the arms and chest, but it is too wide in the hips and also a bit short.

So I ordered some stuff online but even "Race Fit" clothes are still too big for me.
And even though some size charts list XS (I've also seen XXS and 3XS!) the shops don't sell those sizes.

Of course I'm ordering only from shops where I can return (unused) gear, so USPS (which is really good at delaying shipments) and the credit card company is making some money.

I could try to order from Europe but without knowing whether that will actually fit (and the possibilities of extra brokerage/shipping fees) it does not seem to be a good idea either.
And so far I didn't really find something in XS at most European stores either.
{end rant}


----------



## pmf

Buy anything small from an Italian manufacturer.


----------



## milkbaby

That's just the way it goes. The shops local to me don't have much selection anyhow, so I end up trolling eBay for deals usually asking for the actual measurements, not trusting the sizes.

You will have more luck with Italian gear as they tend to be sized smaller. Even then you have to be careful as not all brands are the same fit, and different kit from the same brand can be sized differently. Italian bib shorts seem to be consistently smaller, the jerseys vary more.

It's relatively expensive, but Rapha pro team line fits pretty small, mostly in line with the size chart on their website.


----------



## JStrube

"Asian fit" will also work. I'm an American XL, if I pick up an Asian fit XL, it is like a small to me. Some of the China mail order stuff is like this, I haven't ordered any, but guys I know have & they are always smaller than they think.


----------



## MrSkinny

So far I tried:
Castelli: jerseys in size S are too big for me (except for the Aero jersey, but that's not for cold weather).
Giordana: I actually ordered 3 jerseys/jackets and all of them are too large.
Both size charts list chest: 92cm for size S, but for me it should be 84cm.
Next up to try (just ordered it): Santini.


----------



## Sundog

The folks at back country/competitive cyclist will go out to the warehouse and measure (pit to pit and/or collar to tail) on any jersey they have in stock, if you call them up and act nicely on the phone.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

pmf said:


> Buy anything small from an Italian manufacturer.


Sometimes that's the case but I'd definitely advise against using that as a rule. I'm not very thin at 5' 8" about 150 pounds and have several Italian garments in a small that fit me perfectly so definitley wouldn't fit this guy.


----------



## Love Commander

Eat more cheeseburgers and drink more beer. Your clothing selection options will increase exponentially.


----------



## JCavilia

Find a good tailor, unless you're handy enough with a sewing machine (or know someone who is). Buy stuff that's the right length, and have it taken in to fit. they're pretty easy alterations to do, especially for base layers. I alter many of my cycling clothes. 

I don't understand why more road cyclists, when they are very picky about fit, don't think of this. People used to assume that "off the rack" was unlikely to fit perfectly. Alterations were expected. If you bought a suit you'd find it a natural thing to do.


----------



## MrSkinny

Been there, tried that, failed miserably.
I took one piece of garment to many taylors around town, all but one of them told me they wouldn't have the right sewing machine for that.
The one woman who said she could do it "messed" it up:
the next day someone else from the store called: it costs twice as much as the "estimate" and when I was there I was told that it took the taylor twice as long as she guessed and she wouldn't do something like that again.

I managed to "tighten" the sleeves on one jersey myself, but I would never try this on some expensive gear -- if I pay so much money I want something that fits.


----------



## Cableguy

You're what's wrong with America, people like you just sit on their bikes all day collecting welfare checks. Ever consider I don't know getting out there and eating like a slob, like any responsible self respecting adult? If you ever procreate I hope you eat your children.


----------



## pmf

MrSkinny said:


> Been there, tried that, failed miserably.
> I took one piece of garment to many taylors around town, all but one of them told me they wouldn't have the right sewing machine for that.
> The one woman who said she could do it "messed" it up:
> the next day someone else from the store called: it costs twice as much as the "estimate" and when I was there I was told that it took the taylor twice as long as she guessed and she wouldn't do something like that again.
> 
> I managed to "tighten" the sleeves on one jersey myself, but I would never try this on some expensive gear -- if I pay so much money I want something that fits.


Try these guys. I had them make me a custom jacket and it turned out real nice. I have a large chest, so most jackets that fit me in the chest were designed for someone taller and were too long. It's Ned Overend's company. They make all their stuff on-site in Durango CO. Nice folks to deal with. 

Custom Sizing Information - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


----------



## mikerp

What are the actual measurements you are looking for? Height/chest/waist


----------



## MrSkinny

Height: 175cm
Chest: 84cm
Waist: 72cm
arm: 23cm (where short sleeves end)
wrist: 16cm

Do you have any suggestions for a jersey that has a windproof front?
So far I found: Castelli Alpha, Giordana Alta Gamma (too big), Gore Phantom Jacket (wrists too wide: wind blows in), Louis Garneau Boreal etc.


----------



## dougclaysmith

MrSkinny said:


> Height: 175cm
> Chest: 84cm
> Waist: 72cm
> arm: 23cm (where short sleeves end)
> wrist: 16cm
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for a jersey that has a windproof front?
> So far I found: Castelli Alpha, Giordana Alta Gamma (too big), Gore Phantom Jacket (wrists too wide: wind blows in), Louis Garneau Boreal etc.



Try these guys, 

 Chain Reaction Cycles | MTB | Road | TRI | Run


From the UK, so you should have a good selection of smaller sizes. 

I bought a helmet from them, it was delivered here to the US damaged, I sent it back, $80 shipping! they credited me the whole amount.


----------



## pittcanna

Try this knockoff selling site.

I got a full kit from them for like 55 bucks.

Jackets

They are chinese based so sizes will run small.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Cableguy said:


> You're what's wrong with America, people like you just sit on their bikes all day collecting welfare checks. Ever consider I don't know getting out there and eating like a slob, like any responsible self respecting adult? If you ever procreate I hope you eat your children.


Not to mention the over-hunting of wild Lycra to satisfy the increasing growth of the domestic MAMIL population


----------



## kbwh

Assos have several jersey and jacket models that come in euro size XS. Not quite Chinese knock-off prices, though.


----------



## MrSkinny

According to their size chart, XS is for chest size 90cm, which would be still too big.

BTW: As my list posted before hopefully shows I'm not looking for fake jerseys,
but for a decent quality (without being crazily expensive however, as there aren't that many cold days in this area).
For example, one local shop had an Assos jacket for >$400 -- but only in size M, i.e., too large.


----------



## mikerp

MrSkinny said:


> According to their size chart, XS is for chest size 90cm, which would be still too big.
> 
> BTW: As my list posted before hopefully shows I'm not looking for fake jerseys,
> but for a decent quality (without being crazily expensive however, as there aren't that many cold days in this area).
> For example, one local shop had an Assos jacket for >$400 -- but only in size M, i.e., too large.


For a jersey an Assos Cento in XS may work out. The Cento is a tighter cut and XS is up to 90 cm. Based on your info I wouldn't bother with a dedicated jacket, I'd look for a Jersey that fits and add in a windproof layer, IE something like a Blitzfeder. If you can afford it you can try the size from Competive cylist and if doesn't fit send it back. The reason I mentioned the items listed is they actually are made in XS size, the Jackets only go down to S (from the regular sources), the factory outlet still has a good deal of items in XS (that you won't find in the stores), the Baselayers in size 0 may work they bridge 2 sizes (stretch).
What temps are you looking to ride in?
Take a look at Rapha they actually have sizes smaller than Assos.


----------



## maximum7

Maybe try these guys. 
Custom Cycling Jerseys, Bike Jerseys & Cycling Shorts - Cento Cycling

The store is local to me and is very legit. Products are excellent.


----------



## Kid Canada

Just fire the ones that are too big in the dryer for a couple of hours. A little heat should shrink those bad boys up nicely. My mother was an expert at that...even though she wasn't trying.


----------



## Camilo

sorry, my reply was based on misreading OP.


----------



## MrSkinny

My riding is in temperatures above freezing, but that doesn't say too much as people are fairly different:
in the last few days (temperatures about 12 - 16 deg C) I've seen a lot of cyclists in jerseys and bibs while I'm wearing:
a short sleeve base layer, a long sleeve base layer, a thick wind-resistant jersey/jacket, bibs and tights, and long finger gloves.
When it's colder, I use thicker base layers and add arm warmers etc.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm currently looking into some thick long sleeve base layers which also provide wind protection -- I noticed that Castelli actually offers some of their base layers in size XS and some shops have those in stock.
Maybe that's a simpler approach than trying to find a wind resistant jersey/jacket in my size.

About Assos Cento: I only found a short sleeve jersey with that name (and some weirdly named winter jacket) so that's not a good choice for me.


----------



## wchevron

Maybe you should check out kids clothing. Boys large or x-large cycling gear should be smaller than adult small I would think.


----------



## JCavilia

MrSkinny said:


> My riding is in temperatures above freezing, but that doesn't say too much as people are fairly different:
> in the last few days (temperatures about 12 - 16 deg C) I've seen a lot of cyclists in jerseys and bibs while I'm wearing:
> a short sleeve base layer, a long sleeve base layer, a thick wind-resistant jersey/jacket, bibs and tights, and long finger gloves.


Wow, you are VERY sensitive to cold. You really must have very low body fat. (for the benefit of my fellow Americans, he's talking about temps of 53-60 F). At those temps, I'd have a thin long-sleeve base layer (or maybe short-sleeve), thin short-sleeve jersey, and a wind vest at the start, which would come off after I got warmed up. Lightweight tights over the shorts, or possibly leg warmers if I thought it might warm up enough to take them off.




> I'm currently looking into some thick long sleeve base layers which also provide wind protection -- I noticed that Castelli actually offers some of their base layers in size XS and some shops have those in stock.
> Maybe that's a simpler approach than trying to find a wind resistant jersey/jacket in my size.


Wind-resistant base layers never made sense to me. I think a wind-resistant outer shell (not a jersey/jacket with insulating layer --just a single-layer shell) is more versatile and adds more warmth with less weight and bulk, and is easier to adjust on the way.

Bonus: a simple shell garment is the easiest garment to alter (even your incompetent local tailors should be able to handle that ;-).

Good luck to you.


----------



## mikerp

MrSkinny said:


> About Assos Cento: I only found a short sleeve jersey with that name (and some weirdly named winter jacket) so that's not a good choice for me.


My mistake, I forgot that your focus was cold weather at this time.


----------



## TiCoyote

I wear a lot of Voler clothing. I generally wear a small, and they fit well, and the quality is good for the $$$. They do make XS in many garments. They also make a race fit, and for the extremes, and "aero fit."


----------



## kbwh

Check out the Assos Habu jacket, which is specified for 6-12 C, and comes in XS. Just note that it is improved for 2015. It has 3 regular pockets plus 2 zippered now. 

















Earlier it had one regular pocket and 2 zippered.


----------



## MrSkinny

Outer shells make it hard for me to reach into the pockets of the underlying jersey.
I have a wind resistant vest with (zippered) openings in the back to get to those pockets, but it's still complicated.
Hence I prefer an "integrated" solution, but if I can't get that, then adding wind protection at the base seems like a good approach for me.

BTW: there are certainly applications where an outer shell is useful, e.g., I have a Showerpass rain jacket for commuting.


----------



## kbwh

Not sure if your last post is a reply to me or not, MrSkinny, so I apologise if this is completely obvious: 
The Assos Habu is meant as the final layer. There's no need for a jersey underneath, but I do recommend a long sleeve base layer under it, as the windproof panels on the chest, shouders and arm oversides are not designed to be comfortable directly on the skin.


----------



## MrSkinny

Sorry for the confusion, my last posting was in reply to JCavilia who wrote: "a wind-resistant outer shell ... is more versatile ...".

About the Assos Habu: it seems this is the jacket I saw at a LBS (see post#19 -- if the numbering is the same for every viewing mode).
It's not really worth the money for me as there are not so many cold days here.
However, it is the right type of jersey/jacket: i.e., windproof and sufficiently warm, with pockets etc, and a tight fit.


----------



## mikerp

MrSkinny said:


> Sorry for the confusion, my last posting was in reply to JCavilia who wrote: "a wind-resistant outer shell ... is more versatile ...".
> 
> About the Assos Habu: it seems this is the jacket I saw at a LBS (see post#19 -- if the numbering is the same for every viewing mode).
> It's not really worth the money for me as there are not so many cold days here.
> However, it is the right type of jersey/jacket: i.e., windproof and sufficiently warm, with pockets etc, and a tight fit.


The Habu would be a good solution for temps your body is craving (from your description your low body fat has you needing to dress a bit warmer). I appreciate the $$ issue with the Habu, you might want to look at it as a multi year buy not just from one season. A good long sleeve Jersey and multiple base layers would work as well (sleeves, no sleeves, wind blocker, etc). I looked around for something like a Falkenzahn but there doesn't seem to be anything in XS so Vests seem to be off the table.


----------



## MrSkinny

Based on the posting from Sundog I contacted Competitive Cyclist (via e-mail, not phone) asking about the size of two jerseys (Castelli Alpha, Gore Xenon) but didn't get a reply for more than four days now.
However, a helpful seller on ebay posted pictures of the Alpha with a ruler after I contacted him.

About the Habu jacket: I didn't find a dealer with a good return policy who has it, so I won't try that for now.

Last, but not least, it is getting warmer again, so luckily I'm not cold and in a hurry anymore (and I got a Castelli Flanders "warm" base layer in XS).

I'll probably look into those suggestions about custom sizing next, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sundog

MrSkinny said:


> Based on the posting from Sundog I contacted Competitive Cyclist (via e-mail, not phone) asking about the size of two jerseys (Castelli Alpha, Gore Xenon) but didn't get a reply for more than four days now.


I never tried emailing them a request. You can also usually get BC/CC to help by using the on-line assistant that pops up.

Shannon Nutley is the rep that went the distance for me most recently on a sizing request.


----------



## Terrasmak

Thank you for visiting Arden Bike Wear. try these guys, high quality gear, small size. They are based out of Korea, but will communicate with a translator or one of their many English teaching friends. 

I just moved back to the states from Korea, I should have gotten more of their stuff before I left.


----------



## g-dawg

Aerotech designs. American made. Lots of sizing options. Good price.


----------



## MrSkinny

Just as an update in case someone else looks at this thread later on to find appropriate gear:

Gore Xenon 2.0 SO Long Sleeve Jersey (S): too big (esp. around chest)
Assoes iJ.haBu.5 Jacket (S): too big (esp. sleeves)
but the same shop also had:
Sportful Fiandre Light Wind Jersey Long Sleeve (XS!): this fits reasonably well, except the sleeves are too wide but I never found a long sleeve jersey for which that wasn't the case.


----------



## kbwh

May I suggest a sewing machine? I have one myself and mainly use it on cycling garments, e. g. the arms of my Assos Habu.


----------



## MrSkinny

See the begin of the thread: using a sewing machine has already been suggested 3 weeks ago by JCavilia.


----------



## kbwh

Very good suggestion, that!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

pmf said:


> Buy anything small from an Italian manufacturer.


Nope. Competitive Cyclist was wrong when they suggested Castelli to me. Their size small is made for men with 36" chests, 32" waists, and 37" hips. Giordana is also too big. Both are larger than other jerseys covering the same measurements in the manufacturers' size charts.

Since getting back to my 1990s riding weight this has been a big headache for me.

My measurements are 34", 26.5", and 35" at 5'10" and 138 pounds - an inch bigger than MrSkinny up top, two inches smaller around the middle. I have a 14" neck which is getting snug on some brands, and 30.5" cycling inseam which calls for decent jersey length.

The TL;DR answer on what fits is Louis Garneau XS pro-fit for casual rides; LG XS skin-fit for hard efforts where big pockets are unnecessary; LG racer-fit XS for hard rides with bigger pockets; LG XS racer-fit for a light weight jacket; and LG XXS or Voler XS for a long sleeve thermal jersey.

Here's a small Castelli aero jersey approaching a riding position. Note the roomy belly. 









Their regular small jerseys just drape like a tent in front which isn't as noticeable in a picture because it's all hanging out. This one was tight in the shoulders and short enough to expose pale belly when I shrugged.









Louis Garneau from Canada is better. XS is officially sized for 35-37", 29-31", and 35-37" which looks the same on paper but fits far better.

Racer-fit is officially "one size smaller" than standard for 2014/2015 and "two sizes smaller" for 2013 than the standard "pro fit". They're silent on specifics for 2015 although apart from the Mondo which is an inch shorter the rest are allegedly the same length in medium although the Neo ends higher on me than the Equipe. For 2013/2014 they claim 3" (4" in 2013) less circumference in the chest, 2" (3" in 2013) in the waist and hips, and 2" (1.5" in 2013) in the arms. 1" shorter (.5" in the back in 2013) which may (the arms and length) or may not (it's snugger, but doesn't look that much smaller) match up at XS. Skin-fit or "next to skin" reportedly tries for the same fit but gets there using stretchier fabrics which start smaller like shorts and are more tolerant of thinness.

Here's the Louis Garneau Corsa 2.0 in XS skin-fit or next-to-skin. Closeouts from last year are only available in mostly black, although the "Coldblack" fabric actually works in preventing heat from that.

Feels great on hard rides.

20" zipper length, but it's a low collar and reaches at least as far as the racer-fit. The tenacious gripper stays parked. My 2014 Elite Mondo is 19" in front and also works with all my shorts.

14.5 - 15" pit-to-pit, but it's very stretchy fabric.









The Louis Garneau XS racer-fit is fairly good, although with up to an inch less length than pro-fit and less slack up top it's more sensitive to jersey length, it's not tight enough to stay parked like the skin fit, and the chest still flaps a little.

Even with a gripper they do not keep my belly covered with my Boure Pro low-rise shorts, worse than my same-length pro-fit jersey.

Older racer-fit jerseys are getting tight in the shoulders so I didn't try XXS; although the 2014 Neo with formed shoulders is more comfortable up top and doesn't really feel tight anywhere.

Generally only the "elite" jerseys are racer-fit, although stores tend to confuse anything tighter than club fit with race fit the same way I did before shrinking. There's a little extra in front actually riding, but not enough to flap annoyingly. This is their standard Diamond fabric which is normal jersey weight with good air flow. 

For shorter harder rides I lean more towards skin fit to avoid all sag and keep the jerseys parked.

21" zipper length. 
16.5 - 17" pit-to-pit









Louis Garneau XS pro-fit or standard-fit is great for more relaxed rides, loose versus baggy for Castelli. "Performance" jerseys are pro-fit. The heavier Diamond fabric might be more resistant to flapping than Carbon Ion; although either way around 20 MPH I can appreciate the tighter fits. This is Carbon Ion as used on "Carbon" jerseys.

22" zipper length, except my 2014 Equipe jersey which is 21" but stays put better than the racer-fit at the same length. The 2014 catalog lists the same length for all the racer-fit and pro-fit jerseys so the shorter length may be common across all jerseys now.

17.5" - 18" pit-to-pit.
15" bottom hem









Top to bottom here are XS skin-fit, XS racer-fit, and XS pro-fit (standard):









LG says racer-fit is a size smaller than pro-fit, although it seems to be more than that. XS racer-fit on top, XXS pro-fit on bottom.









Louis Garneau XXS pro-fit is awesome - neither tight nor loose anywhere, just uniformly close fitting like a euro-fit jersey should be, exactly as expected based on 33-35"/27-29"/33-35" chest/waist/hips size chart measurements.

Unfortunately XXS is reserved for custom racer-fit, skin-fit, and long sleeve jerseys. I stumbled across an XXS Equipe Euro jersey sample which isn't in any catalogs.

20.5" zipper
17" pit-to-pit
14" bottom hem









LG XXS thermal jersey. Comfortable. A little snugger than the short sleeve jersey. Some people might have problems with the arms - they're a lot tighter than on Voler's XS thermal jersey. Length is usable but short.

20" zipper
17" pit-to-pit
14" bottom hem









The Ventila long sleeve XS pro-fit does not fit like my short-sleeve pro-fit jerseys - it's baggy in front in a riding position although that may just because it's less resistant to moving around.

20.75" zipper
18" pit-to-pit









I have 2014 Superlight Speed Zone racer-fit jackets in XS and small.

XS is a little looser than the racer-fit XS jerseys, and feels a bit tighter in the arms than the small. There's enough breathing room I wouldn't mind wearing it on longer rides. The arm length is fine for me even with a span of 70+ inches.

There's a racer-fit jersey under there.

They make an XXS too, although XS is snug enough I'm happy.

21" zipper.
17.5" pit-to-pit.









Small is a little looser than the pro-fit XS jerseys.

Worn over a pro-fit jersey.

21" zipper length. Ends in the same place as XS pro-fit jerseys.
18" pit-to-pit. 









Fondo-fit is the same as regular pro-fit with an extra 1" in front and 1.5" longer arms. Feels the same off-the-bike, bunches a little getting lower. My 2014 XS jersey has a 23" long zipper.

There are bigger fits we definitely don't want. Men's semi-relaxed fit is "two sizes bigger" than standard, 4" bigger circumferentially in chest/waist/hips, 2" longer in front, and 2" more circumferentially in the arms which are 2" longer. For 2015 relaxed fit is largest with comfort fit somewhere between that and pro-fit. "Sport" jerseys are comfort-fit.

XS is generally where their jerseys stop, with XXS reserved for skin-fit, racer-fit, and long sleeve pro-fit custom program offerings. 3XS would fill the gap down to junior sizes but is purely hypothetical.

Big chains like Performance and EMS don't stock Louis Garneau XS at all. Nashbar doesn't either. Competitive Cyclist is spotty on XS offerings. You can order direct from Louis Garneau where they allege a 30 day return policy.

Voler small race-fit is the same on paper (35-37" chest, 29-31" waist) as Louis Garneau XS but the long sleeve thermal jersey is sized much larger.

22.5" zipper length
20" pit-to-pit









LG XS pro-fit vs Voler small race-fit:









Voler XS race-fit (33-35" chest, 26-29" waist, 5'5", 100-120 pounds, 5'5" and under) long-sleeve thermal is good - tighter than the Louis Garneau XS pro-fit in the belly and hips, about the same in the shoulders, not noticeably different in the chest. The arms are a bit loose and pockets small.

Unfortunately XS is reserved for "produced to order" and custom offerings.

21.5" zipper length
19" pit-to-pit.









LG XS pro-fit vs Voler XS race-fit:









Voler XS FS pro race-fit. Tight in the arms but loose in the chest and belly - although physically smaller than the LG racer-fit the fabric stretches more. The arms would be OK at the same size as LG XS skin-fit, but the stitching doesn't stretch enough so it's uncomfortably tight at that spot in spite of my tiny t-rex cycling biceps. About as stretchy as LG skin-fit except at that seam. The gripper with its stronger elastic also doesn't run all the way around which would be an issue with shorter shorts.

20" zipper length
15.5-16" pit-to-pit
14" bottom hem









LG XS skin-fit vs Voler XS FS pro race-fit (the arm size, pit-to-pit measurement, and stretch all suggest this comparison is most relevant):









Pactimo small race-fit is in the middle of LG's XS range (36" chest, 30" waist, 36" hips) on their custom order size guide but larger (37.5", 31.5", 37.5") on their web store and in practice. While not as big as the Voler small it's still baggy enough to flap like a flag under 20 MPH. 

XS is 34/28/34 but only available on their custom program offerings, and one third-party measurement reports 48cm pit-to-pit (18.9") for the XS so even that might be a bit big.

21" zipper length
19-19.5" pit-to-pit









LG XS pro-fit vs. Pactimo small race-fit:









Hincapie XS 2014 Velocity Speed skin-fit. Supposedly the fit is revised for the 2015 Arrow. Officially for 34-36" chest and 30-31" waist from the PDF file or 35" chest, 29" waist, 34" hips online. 

Overall the fit is just OK. The front is _very_ short. The low-cut v-neck means comparisons by measurements don't tell the story, although there's only an inch of overlap between the very wide elastic fabric at the bottom and most of my shorts meaning it doesn't work with other. The back is normal length, and a little hard to park in a good place. There are some wrinkles in the shoulders.

16" front
13.5" pit-to-pit
12" bottom hem









Hincapie XS aero vs. LG XS skin-fit:









Descente XS 7-11 replica. Officially for a 34-36" chest, 27-29" waist, and 34-36 hips. Reportedly American or club fit. Measures somewhere between LG XXS and XS pro-fit, but feels like XS.

20" front
26" back
17" pit-to-pit
14" bottom hem









LG XXS pro fit vs Descente XS:









Descente XS vs LG XS pro-fit:


----------



## mikerp

Thanks for the very thorough, I'll have to show this to my son (similar measurements to yours).:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeLayne

The world is all about eating processed foods with it's high sugar low fiber content. Jumbo jerseys is the future. 

I was thinking about learning to sew and just make my own. How hard could it be.


----------

